# This game is SIQK!



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

</a>
http://www.studentfreestuff.com/images/bmx-park.swf
*</a> <a>*

I played it for like 30 minutes straight.
It's amazing.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

yea I love this game I don't know how you can get those high high scores like in the 100,000's it's crazy


----------



## [CrazyRick_11] (May 14, 2006)

this game rocks.


----------



## revmonkey (Jun 5, 2005)

TXneedmountain said:


> yea I love this game I don't know how you can get those high high scores like in the 100,000's it's crazy


it's not hard, there's one combo of tricks that will put you into the 30k's easy:

1) do a tailwhip 360 off the ledge (sketchy)
2) attack the corner of the ramp in front, do a superman 540 (sketchy)
3) switch 180 nothing
4) go around the corner ramps, superman 360 onto the railing, just hold the right (or left key) to switch 180, jump off to another 180 (if you get it clean, it gives you something like 23000 points for that one combo)


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Anyone have tips for getting onto rails, I have some trouble with that.


----------



## TrikeKid (Sep 1, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> Anyone have tips for getting onto rails, I have some trouble with that.


Get as in line with them as you possibly can is about all you can do.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## I'm Doss (Dec 31, 2006)

sweet, Thanks!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Post up your best scores! Here's mine


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

snaky69 said:


> Post up your best scores! Here's mine


how do you do that with your computer screen? I can only paste the screen image to like a word document or something... no photo... how do you make it a jpg file???


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> how do you do that with your computer screen? I can only paste the screen image to like a word document or something... no photo... how do you make it a jpg file???


Press print screen button, open up paint, click on edit, then click on paste, save as jpeg file.:thumbsup:


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

65k 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

owned freerider! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

pavement_hurts said:


> owned freerider! :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> View attachment 238457


hahahahahahaa....next time you try to photo shop try using your own screen


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

haha and no this wasnt photoshopped. oh and if you want to post a high score you have to go to the actuall game.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

free rider said:


> hahahahahahaa....next time you try to photo shop try using your own screen


but i like yours so much better


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

pavement_hurts said:


> but i like yours so much better


my milkshake...err, screen brings all the boys to the yard


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice scores guys! I need to get out there and ride to get better at this game.


----------



## MT Road (Sep 26, 2004)

anyone have the real link?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)




----------



## revmonkey (Jun 5, 2005)

snaky69 said:


>


get it clean. watch my video. i bet you stole that trick from me


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)




----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

snaky69 said:


>


ya, 23 is what i usuallly get.

omg the number 23 this is no coincidence.

anyone seen that movie yet.  it looks like it oculd be good or really bad


----------



## bumcobra (Feb 14, 2006)

if u can figure out how to switch on top of the rail and keep doing it a lot i got 33,000 just on one combo


----------



## revmonkey (Jun 5, 2005)

yep, it works especially well on the rail at the top of the park.


----------



## trail trekker (Jul 20, 2006)

This is my new favorite flash game!


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i scored 5.2 points!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

aggiebiker said:


> i scored 5.2 points!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


yeah, thats hardcore......


----------



## coldawg (May 19, 2006)

o snap!!

i just landed a double whip
i was gunna ask if its possible
but it is 
only counts it as a single whip tho


whats everyone's best trick? mines probably a switch 360 backflip onto a rail
this game is way too much fun..


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Best trick I've landed is a switch 360 tailwhip.


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

best trick i landed was a 540 backflip


----------



## Bike Gorilla (Jul 6, 2006)

Love this game!!!!!


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

coldawg said:


> o snap!!
> 
> i just landed a double whip
> i was gunna ask if its possible
> ...


dude what jump did you land the double tailwhip on


----------



## aj_gilbs (Jun 12, 2006)

how did you get the 540? i can't get past 360 and land it.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I've done a few 540's, and honestly it's more about luck and air time than anything else.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I pulled a huge 32K points trick combo, something along the lines of superman 360 + switch railslide+ railslide+ switch railslide + switch 180 but I was too slow on the print screen button.

Pulled a 540 super man as well








Got myself a new high score


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

snaky69 said:


> I've done a few 540's, and honestly it's more about luck and air time than anything else.


That's about right. I usually stop at 360, since you only get around for a 540 about 10% of the time.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

is it posibale to do a nothing+superman or a tailwhip+superman 

to do a 540 get loads of air into a wall while spining


----------



## coldawg (May 19, 2006)

at the start ride off the ledge and do a 360 whip or just go straight and then head towards the corner of hte box ramp slightly to hte right and bust it

i've also done one on the table over to the left of the course

still cant get the switch 540 flip tho..


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

*best score ever*

 :thumbsup:  check this :thumbsup:


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

This is my highest score


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

*540*

a tip on how 2 do a 540


----------



## FalconAR (Jun 22, 2006)

*bmx park*

bingo bango

a personal high score

how do some people score a million on this?


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Here's my highest scoring single trick so far......


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

Here's mine...i am totally addicted. I should be working right now...d'oh.


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

I'll get a higher score soon, I need to master all the 360 combo + rail + 180, etc tricks on the rail on the right side of the course.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

E30Evolution said:


> I'll get a higher score soon, I need to master all the 360 combo + rail + 180, etc tricks on the rail on the right side of the course.


I have no life.


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

Yay! I beat my high score in my school's computer lab without getting caught. I should get extra points for that.


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

Here's my best for now:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Very nice. I just got a nice 140K but forgot to screen shot it. I have way too much time to spare to play this game over and over and over.


----------



## Ol' Dirty Cacher (Feb 28, 2007)

HA!
I came across this a few weeks ago and ended up playing it for like 20 mins.
I felt kinda silly but it was fun.
I thought I was the only one.


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

This is my highest scoring single trick so far:










Haha wow I'm a freaking idiot. I didn't hit print screen for total run from that game but it was 117k. :madman:


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

164,025 is my new high score. My dad's computer won't print screen for whatever reason.


----------



## Trond (Mar 7, 2004)

here's my highest "single trick" score. Cool game.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Awesome!


----------



## InnovateorDie (Sep 25, 2006)

new high score: 167,787. woot woot


----------



## trail trekker (Jul 20, 2006)

My highest single trick is 33500 or something about that. I couldn't hit my print screen button fast enough to get a picture. I think it was a clean 360 tailwhip to rail to 180 nothing to rail to 180 nothing out. (or something like that)


----------

